# Why such a rat's nest of wires?



## jammy54 (7 mo ago)

Why does most HVAC wiring look like a rat's nest? You typically find wire nuts with 3 or 4 wires from thermostats, zone valves, transformers, and boiler controllers in a dizzying mess. 

For example, I'm working on a 4 zone hydronic boiler (no AC) with a single circulator pump. Terminals that can be daisy changed (e.g. hot wire from thermostat to terminal #2 on each zone valve, or common wire from transformer to each thermostat white wire) are instead connected in a crazy star configuration with wire nuts everywhere!

Does anyone know of a manufacturer that carries a connector block for 18 ga wire so that this stuff can be neatly wired and labeled?


----------

